# What is your most 'extreme' natural behaviour?!



## T-Bex

I get the most "Oh, that's _interesting_..." from my cloth sanitary towels. :thumbup:

But I don't think it's extreme, but lots of other people do...


----------



## ellemonkey

I had my very own fleece wipes after having ds2, a long running stitch and toilet paper didnt bode well together.

That's about as extreme as I go.


----------



## pachamama

I've been expressing my breastmilk for nearly 14 months!:haha:

x


----------



## Thumper

Mooncup?
Hard to pick :haha:


----------



## Aunty E

Moon cup or the chickens. Not sure which...


----------



## Kaites

Hard to pick one- the divacup, mama cloth, still BFing and co-sleeping all get raised eyebrows. The cloth diapers/wipes and babywearing are all a lot more mainstream around here than the other stuff.


----------



## Elphaba

Lol - I'm not extreme at all. Cloth nappies is about as extreme as it gets. Though I think some people I know privately think feeding my son a vegetarian diet is extreme.


----------



## hot tea

Breastfed my son to three and a bit.
I don't immunize.

Probably those two!


----------



## Blah11

Breastfeeding. The rest aren't that extreme, i'm too busy and work to do attachment parenting and stuff.


----------



## Rmar

Just one!?

Pretty much everything except I dress like a 'regular' teenager (except with clothes that can be pulled down to feed in and wont be pulled up when I put on a wrap) and I use the flushable kind of toilet paper.

Umm, maybe not washing my hair. That or the cloth pads.


----------



## Lightworker

Extreme natural lol....

Er for us it is long-term co-sleeping, and the family bedroom hehe....


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Extreme...? Um... I don't see it extreme, I see it normal. 

We still co-sleep, plan to breastfeed as long as she wants, cloth diaper, I use cloth pads... Ummmm, what else would be extreme? lol we don't vaccinate.


----------



## moomin_troll

i dont do anything extreme, altho people seem to think im weird for cloth nappys and co sleeping


----------



## Palestrina

Elimination communication but I don't share that info with anybody in my real life, they would be horrified!

Everything I do seems extreme to those around me, all my friends moved their babies into their own room within a month and they all let baby CIO.


----------



## Hayley90

im not very extreme tbh. :(


----------



## aliss

Probably not doing any sort of sleep training by 16 months and him still waking several times a night. It's not for me and I believe he will outgrow it.


----------



## Sam292

I guess elimination communication for us, although co-sleeping and full time baby wearing really throw people! People wont invite us out for walks as they think we cant come since we dont use a buggy! :dohh: Oh and when I say we will be home/unschooling people think we have lost the plot! Oh and I use a moon cup (or would if I needed to - have not had a period since before ds was born! People really think that's odd!


----------



## mommyof3co

I don't think I'm very extreme, I guess from what I do I get the most comments on us not vaccinating or breastfeeding past a year and our plan to let him self wean and my hope that it will be 2 or later.


----------



## patch2006uk

Yay for mooncups! :D


----------



## Aunty E

What's not to love about a moon cup? I'm getting some reusable pads soon (like when I start to menstruate again), for those occasional moon cup disasters ;)


----------



## patch2006uk

Aunty E said:


> What's not to love about a moon cup? I'm getting some reusable pads soon (like when I start to menstruate again), for those occasional moon cup disasters ;)

I have some wee notions fairy hammocks for that exact reason :) although, since AF returned, there have been no mooncup disasters to report (touch wood!!) I've converted 2 friend's to them, but I felt like a hypocrite singing their praises while pregnant. If anyone ever mentions tampons, they get a bit of a sales pitch! :haha:

They're certainly the most alternative thing I do. But they are so good!


----------



## lozzy21

Erm mooncup? Cloth nappys and baby wearing is considered odd round here.


----------



## StarlitHome

Co-sleeping and (planning to do) baby-led-weaning are probably the things we get comments on the most. 
Oh, and we're still deciding about immunizations but we're keeping that quiet in our day-to-day life (aka, his family doesn't know but mine does) because that would DEFINITELY make the most waves.


----------



## Palestrina

What's a moon cup?


----------



## Lottie86

I don't do anything remotely 'extreme' as all I do is cloth nappies and cloth pads/moon cup. Everything else I'm pretty 'non natural' ie baby in cot in own room, pram rather than baby wearing, all vaccines given and given at the time they are due, routine rather than baby led etc.

I guess some people may have called me exclusively expressing for 14 months for my son extreme (I'd do the same for my daughter but the hospital have put her on a specialist formula for a trial and if the trial goes the way they expect then she'll have to stay on that and I'll have to stop expressing :( )


----------



## cleckner04

Probably that I'm still breastfeeding and cosleeping and rearfacing her. And I have a divacup as well but no one knows about it. :haha: The rest of my attachment parenting things I've stopped doing. She's potty trained so no more cloth and I don't babywear her anymore because she'd rather walk everywhere. :D


----------



## patch2006uk

Palestrina said:


> What's a moon cup?

Reusable medical grade silicone cup which catches blood during a period. They don't have the bleach, fibres and chemicals which tampons have, there are no reported cases of TSS, and they don't sit in landfil like pads :thumbup: oh, and once you've got it in, you don't need to remember to take a load of pads or tampons with you when you go out. The one cup is all you need :) you can also wear it in between periods, so if you know you're due on, you can just wear it and be protected just in case. 

You pop it in at the start of your period, leave it in for anything from 2-12 hours (until it's full), then you remove it, empty it, clean it (either with water or just wipe with paper) and pop it back in. 

Here's their website (complete with cheesy pictures!) https://www.mooncup.co.uk/
And if you google menstrual cup support, there are some great forums explaining all the different brands (mooncup, divacup, lunette, lady cup, etc) and how to use them

I don't work for them, honest! I'm just a total convert :)


----------



## hot tea

patch2006uk said:


> Palestrina said:
> 
> 
> What's a moon cup?
> 
> Reusable medical grade silicone cup which catches blood during a period. They don't have the bleach, fibres and chemicals which tampons have, there are no reported cases of TSS, and they don't sit in landfil like pads :thumbup: oh, and once you've got it in, you don't need to remember to take a load of pads or tampons with you when you go out. The one cup is all you need :) you can also wear it in between periods, so if you know you're due on, you can just wear it and be protected just in case.
> 
> You pop it in at the start of your period, leave it in for anything from 2-12 hours (until it's full), then you remove it, empty it, clean it (either with water or just wipe with paper) and pop it back in.
> 
> Here's their website (complete with cheesy pictures!) https://www.mooncup.co.uk/
> And if you google menstrual cup support, there are some great forums explaining all the different brands (mooncup, divacup, lunette, lady cup, etc) and how to use them
> 
> I don't work for them, honest! I'm just a total convert :)Click to expand...

Well, you have me sold. I will definitely be buying one once my period starts up again!!!


----------



## JASMAK

Hmmm...I don't really call mine "extreme"...but I cosleep with my babies until they are two...and if you look at my ticker, you will see that my son and my eldest daughter are 20mths apart, which mean I coslept with a newborn and a toddler at the same time. I also breastfed until 20mths, and 19mths, and hope to make it to 24mths this time....which just seems normal, and not extreme, but I guess it depends on where you live and the norms there. I don't raise eyebrows, really, with that. Who knows...maybe my work questions why I run home at lunch to breastfeed my baby, but no one has said anything to me about it. I have used wash clothes for pads before, but since I bleed like the hoover dam breaking, I have to use actual pads that will prevent leakage (and even then there is some flooding) since I work full time and can't be off or in the loo when I have my AF visiting. I give all organic...again, seems not so weird. I probably was raised alot more 'stranger' than my kids were raised, after all, my parents were, and still are, true island hippies.


----------



## JASMAK

patch2006uk said:


> Palestrina said:
> 
> 
> What's a moon cup?
> 
> Reusable medical grade silicone cup which catches blood during a period. They don't have the bleach, fibres and chemicals which tampons have, there are no reported cases of TSS, and they don't sit in landfil like pads :thumbup: oh, and once you've got it in, you don't need to remember to take a load of pads or tampons with you when you go out. The one cup is all you need :) you can also wear it in between periods, so if you know you're due on, you can just wear it and be protected just in case.
> 
> You pop it in at the start of your period, leave it in for anything from 2-12 hours (until it's full), then you remove it, empty it, clean it (either with water or just wipe with paper) and pop it back in.
> 
> Here's their website (complete with cheesy pictures!) https://www.mooncup.co.uk/
> And if you google menstrual cup support, there are some great forums explaining all the different brands (mooncup, divacup, lunette, lady cup, etc) and how to use them
> 
> I don't work for them, honest! I'm just a total convert :)Click to expand...

not trying to bash this post at all, but wanted to point out, that TSS, although it is increased in tampon usage, ocurrs in people who don't use tampons, and even men.


----------



## hot tea

Yay for island hippies, I say!


----------



## patch2006uk

JASMAK said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestrina said:
> 
> 
> What's a moon cup?
> 
> Reusable medical grade silicone cup which catches blood during a period. They don't have the bleach, fibres and chemicals which tampons have, there are no reported cases of TSS, and they don't sit in landfil like pads :thumbup: oh, and once you've got it in, you don't need to remember to take a load of pads or tampons with you when you go out. The one cup is all you need :) you can also wear it in between periods, so if you know you're due on, you can just wear it and be protected just in case.
> 
> You pop it in at the start of your period, leave it in for anything from 2-12 hours (until it's full), then you remove it, empty it, clean it (either with water or just wipe with paper) and pop it back in.
> 
> Here's their website (complete with cheesy pictures!) https://www.mooncup.co.uk/
> And if you google menstrual cup support, there are some great forums explaining all the different brands (mooncup, divacup, lunette, lady cup, etc) and how to use them
> 
> I don't work for them, honest! I'm just a total convert :)Click to expand...
> 
> not trying to bash this post at all, but wanted to point out, that TSS, although it is increased in tampon usage, ocurrs in people who don't use tampons, and even men.Click to expand...

Thanks for pointing that out :) all I meant was that, unlike tampons, menstrual cups aren't a cause of TSS. They've been around since about 1920, and there are no cases related to their use :thumbup:


----------



## Palestrina

patch2006uk said:


> Palestrina said:
> 
> 
> What's a moon cup?
> 
> Reusable medical grade silicone cup which catches blood during a period. They don't have the bleach, fibres and chemicals which tampons have, there are no reported cases of TSS, and they don't sit in landfil like pads :thumbup: oh, and once you've got it in, you don't need to remember to take a load of pads or tampons with you when you go out. The one cup is all you need :) you can also wear it in between periods, so if you know you're due on, you can just wear it and be protected just in case.
> 
> You pop it in at the start of your period, leave it in for anything from 2-12 hours (until it's full), then you remove it, empty it, clean it (either with water or just wipe with paper) and pop it back in.
> 
> Here's their website (complete with cheesy pictures!) https://www.mooncup.co.uk/
> And if you google menstrual cup support, there are some great forums explaining all the different brands (mooncup, divacup, lunette, lady cup, etc) and how to use them
> 
> I don't work for them, honest! I'm just a total convert :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I will look into these :)


----------



## Tacey

When I saw the title, I thought there wasn't much I do that's 'extreme' but realised it probably seems that way to some people. I'm fortunate to be surrounded by lots of other 'natural' types. So apart from ones that others have said (are Mooncups that weird?! I'm hard put to find anyone who uses tampons these days!) we use 'family cloth' - cloth wipes for the whole family. I admit, I don't make a big announcement about that one, and we have loo roll for guests! Our children will also learn autonomously, so no school or formal learning. I'm intending to tandem nurse, if we make it all the way through the pregnancy. The only cleaning products I use are things like essential oils, vinegar and bicarb. Oh, and I haven't used shampoo for about 6 months (my hair is clean - honest!).

It's amazing how different people's perceptions can be of what is weird or extreme!


----------



## lovealittle1

On my 2nd cycle of using the diva cup and its so great! 

I don't have what I would call an extreme natural behavior but I suppose to some of my main stream friends they would say that co sleeping and BF past 6 months is a bit out there.


----------



## Lottie86

Tacey said:


> we use 'family cloth' - cloth wipes for the whole family. I admit, I don't make a big announcement about that one, and we have loo roll for guests!

I'd never have thought about doing that but it def makes sense when you think about it and how much toilet roll a person goes through a year. I'd never manage to convince OH to use them but I'm intrigued now especially for times like AF when you want to feel super clean. Do you use 'standard' size cloth wipes or something like flannels?


----------



## Tacey

Lottie86 said:


> Tacey said:
> 
> 
> we use 'family cloth' - cloth wipes for the whole family. I admit, I don't make a big announcement about that one, and we have loo roll for guests!
> 
> I'd never have thought about doing that but it def makes sense when you think about it and how much toilet roll a person goes through a year. I'd never manage to convince OH to use them but I'm intrigued now especially for times like AF when you want to feel super clean. Do you use 'standard' size cloth wipes or something like flannels?Click to expand...

I use cut up t shirts, as the fabric means you don't have to hem them! I make them about 15cm square which seems to work well. I have a wet bag with a net bag inside on the back of the bathroom door, so it's really easy to shove the lot in the washing machine. I actually find it a bit icky having to use paper when I'm out now!


----------



## fluffpuffin

I'm not a particularly extreme NP. I cloth nappy ans babywear and that's pretty much it.


----------



## OmarsMum

Co-sleeping & no routine. My friends think I'm crazy to co-sleep when " it's not necessary" as I don't BF :wacko:

He has a lovely big boy room but we're not ready to move him out of our room xx


----------



## peartree

Used Pearette's reusable wipes when I'd run out of loo roll :shhh:(just for pees, I must add!). Actually felt virtuous at not having had to use loo roll :p 
Pondered the use of 'family cloth' with DH and he looked at me in horror.:rofl:

Eta - most of the other stuff doesn't seem extreme to me as I saw my mum baby wearing and bed sharing and elimination communication was the norm. I don't do EC but wished I did - thought that maybe it'd all go to pot anyway when I have to put her in nursery after I go back to work. :(


----------



## Lilly12

To me and DH the things we do aren't extreme but to most people around us they are.
Breastfeeding 6*+* months
Co-sleeping
Babywearing (This one surprises me, what's so "weird" about that?? You should see the looks I get when I walk around town with her.. I don't get it)
Not letting her CIO
BLW (Should've heard my MIL.. We're starving her and letting her choke)
Oh and the biggest one yet.. not vaccinating!


----------



## lizi

OmarsMum said:


> My friends think I'm crazy to co-sleep when " it's not necessary" as I don't BF :wacko:
> 
> He has a lovely big boy room but we're not ready to move him out of our room xx

LOl i get the same - if you arent BF you dont need to co-sleep. maybe we just like the cuddles :hugs: lol she is 5months and i am so not ready to put her in her own room OH and me have both agreed til a year at least :thumbup:

wicked to see so many mooncup users -did you all move up a size after 1st LO?!

we are starting to EC which may well be a bit extreme for some x


----------



## CMarie

Mine would definitely be not vaccinating. DH and I have already gotten a ton of grief about it. Co-sleeping is also pretty frowned upon within our family and friends, but oh well :)


----------



## jen1604

I don't think we're extreme at all. 

We use cloth nappies full time.
Co-slept with Ophelia (Lennon hated co-sleeping)
Did BLW
I still wear Lennon.

I think thats all we do.I don't think we're that 'natural' really :shrug:


----------



## T-Bex

Our _natural_ list, that I don't see as that odd, but I know others do...

Co-sleeping (although she now spends most the night in her cot, and just comes in for morning boob)
*Extended breastfeeding* (baby led weaning)
*BLW* (although a bodged Bethan style BLW/TW combo...)
*Baby Wearing* (although that's a new development - she loves it now, but used to hate it!)
*Cloth nappies*
*Cloth pads*
*Vegetarian diet* - for everyone in the house
*Make our own* - bread/cake/biscuits/anything we can to reduce amount of plastics
*Only buy clothes from charity shops* - (unless it's underwear(!)) where possible

OH and I have discussd family cloth, and we're both up for it (EEEK!), but I just haven't taken the plunge yet. When you look at how much loo roll costs, the environmental impact of cutting all those trees in order for us to throw it away, it would seem the best option to use cloth wipes...


----------



## modo

I guess the most extreme would be *family cloth*.

I also use *cloth full-time* since B was 7 months old.
*Babywearing or carrying* (DH) B hates the stroller and hasn't been in one since he was 9 months.
*BLW*

I did CIO to my eternal regret but would never do it again :( I don't use it anymore and blame it for B's clinginess. I guess I will be forever trying to make it up to him :( 

Next baby I plan to:

*Breastfeed*: I gave up too quickly with Bobby and regret it to this day :( 
*Cloth Nappies from Birth and EC*
*Co-sleep*
*BLW *


----------



## Lottie86

peartree said:


> Pondered the use of 'family cloth' with DH and he looked at me in horror.:rofl:

So did my OH when I mentioned it the other day after seeing Tacey's post :haha: I'm very tempted to use it for me once we're back home as to be fair it is me that uses 99% of the toilet roll (as a child my Dad joked that I must eat it with the rate I go through it :haha:)


----------



## Guppy051708

My biggest one would be a natural birth (as long as there are not any TRUE medical issues). Im very adament about that (for myself) and its my passion (im a birth doula and child birth educator, so i think thats right on :blush:) but outside of that, i guess Cloth diapering...no one i know, personally, uses CDs....of course i guess BFing is up there too...i have insufficient glandular tissue (IGT) and chronic low milk supply :( Despite making less than 4oz per 24 hour period, i BFed my son until he self weaned at 5 months...i would have gone on at least until age two (or until he self weaned) but it was easy for DS to stop being the situation (nurse, SNS machine pump, give pump stuff, then give formula, etc). So thats probably hard core to a lot of ppl....even those who i know who BF said i was crazy for keeping on doing it...but i can't help it...


----------



## Green Lady

We don't do anything too extreme (though MIL thinks the cloth nappy thing is pretty out there :haha: ) but I suppose to some people we might seem a bit odd. I try to avoid using chemicals as much as I can, and use home made cleaning products instead. Where I do use products I try to find environmentally friendly ones. My biggest natural obsession though is gardening. I love to grow my own! We're only in a flat here but luckily I'm allowed a couple raised beds in the garden, and I grow veg indoors like houseplants. I grow herbs and flowers to use in my own skin care things. Unfortunately I couldn't do much this year being pregnant but I can't wait to show LO the garden. :flower:

If I had a 'natural fantasy' though it would be to spin and dye my own yarn from plant dyes. I took a spinning class awhile back and loved it. I really think my living room could use a spinning wheel! :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

im not that extreme in the 'natural' parenting but my friends and family think i am because i use cloth nappies, cloth wipes, refuse to give my baby any jars of food (all home made even if im not the best cook) and the fact that i could kill people who litter!!! throwing rubbish down does my head in!!!!

like other posters here i too gave up BF quickly and still regret this!!! maybe thats my extreme.... my regret at not feeding baby the natural way. only BF for 11 days then was re-admitted to hospital, felt sorry for myself and gave up.


----------



## T-Bex

It's bloody hard in the beginning; don't blame yourself. :hugs:

I had an interesting discussion at baby group today about Mooncups - "You actually *KNOW* people that use them?! But, *eurgh*..." This was after me saying about using cloth san pro, and how good it is, once you bite the bullet. I couldn't exactly be puritanical about cloth nappies and not use cloth (nappies :haha:) myself, could I?!


----------



## binxyboo

Hmmm - I think the most horrified look I got was when I was talking about Daniels cloth nappies. I was asked why I use them and I happened to say among the many reasons was that I don't like the chemicals in sposies and I don't like the fact they go to landfill. The person 'interrogating' me said with a VERY smug smile 'ahhh - but what about all your sanitry towels and tampons and stuff - that all goes to landfill and in the sewers but I bet you wouldn't be without them?'
When I told them that I use a mooncup and have a few back-up cloth sanitry towels their face dropped and they changed the subject very quickly!


----------



## patch2006uk

Binxyboo, that's amusing! I can imagine the woman's face :haha: it's sad that so few people even know there are alternatives to pads and tampons, let alone use them. My mooncup would be in my desert island pack for sure!


----------



## Lilly12

To be honest, I had never heard of mooncups before.. BUT I'm going to look into it and probably buy one.. sounds great! 
I hate pads and tampons.


----------



## Thumper

To the family cloth users- how many do you use? Mentioned it to DH and he was interested. I'm quite keen to try it. Any tips?

I had a mooncup disscussion today which ended up in a conversation about the width of my vagina :rofl: thank goodness the tearoom was empty! But seriously- has anyone moved up a size? I haven't tried mine since birth, haven't needed to but I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## Tacey

Thumper said:


> To the family cloth users- how many do you use? Mentioned it to DH and he was interested. I'm quite keen to try it. Any tips?
> 
> I had a mooncup disscussion today which ended up in a conversation about the width of my vagina :rofl: thank goodness the tearoom was empty! But seriously- has anyone moved up a size? I haven't tried mine since birth, haven't needed to but I'm a bit nervous.

I'm not sure how many I have. I just got a load of old t shirts that were baggy or had marks on and cut them up with pinking shears. I put them in an big Pampers wipes box that we got as a sample when Alice was born, and they come up nearly to the top. 

On the Mooncup front, I bought the next size up, because I managed to lose the old one in the 28 months I went between periods :dohh: I've heard people say that the smaller size b still fitted after birth though. I guess the best thing would be to try it out with a pad for security! As a reassuring point, if anything I found it easier than ever to get it fitting properly after birth than before.


----------



## patch2006uk

Lilly12 said:


> To be honest, I had never heard of mooncups before.. BUT I'm going to look into it and probably buy one.. sounds great!
> I hate pads and tampons.

They're awesome :) my favourite thing is not having to worry about absorbency. If you expect a heavy day and put in a super tampon, and it turned out your flow was lighter than expected, it felt like it was tearing me to shreds to remove the tampon :( with the mooncup, you just empty more often on your heavy days and leave it on your lighter ones. And you can use it inbetween periods if you have heavy discharge. You also don't need to think about how many pads/tampons to tale out with you for the day. Once your mooncup is in, you're sorted for the whole week! :)

Seriously, I <3 mooncups!!


----------



## xprincessx

Doing my first ever "extreme" thing and that's changing from sposies to cloth after nearly 1 year...don't really do anything else "extreme" at all


----------



## hopeandpray

How does not washing your hair/using shampoo work? Does your hair just eventually stop being greasy? 
Also this is probably tmi but could someone explain exactly how the whole family cloth thing works?


----------



## moomin_troll

my great gran never washed her hair. at night she would rub velvet over her hair which would take the grease off.

i couldnt not wash my hair tho, would drive me nuts


----------



## Jetters

I got the bigger mooncup after I had K, but was baffled as could barely see the difference between the two at all. I gave my old one away and I wish I hadn't, I feel quite sentimental about it as it did every period for nearly 7 years! :rofl: 


Got my period unexpectedly last week at work and was GUTTED at having to buy a box of tampons and panty liners (I don't trust tampons alone!). £4.50 and I only used 2 from each box! I'll give them to my friend...


----------



## Maid Marian

Not sure which is most 'extreme', but we're:

- Co-sleeping
- Baby-wearing
- I've been using the Mooncup for about 3 years
- I'm planning to breastfeed for as long as Robin wants to
- Planning to BLW
- Using cloth-nappies and cloth-wipes
- Not letting baby 'CIO'
- Not trying to get him into any sort of 'routine', just go with the flow sleep-wise.

I think the things people seem most shocked about when I tell them is the Mooncup, and cloth nappies/wipes.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mine would be a 2 in 1. I breastfeed my son until he was done and that was 4 months before he turned 6 years old. Then while BF'ing I pumped my milk for my family. We dont drink cows milk..it's soy, rice & breast milk in our home only. People think my family is very weird but my guess it they have never tasted breast milk because it's great!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Also this is probably tmi but could someone explain exactly how the whole family cloth thing works?
Yes I would love to know about this as well!!! Also the cloth sanitary pads My skin gets very sore with pads and I hate tampons. I am going to check into mooncups but I am allergic to latex and most plastic..oh how it sucks to be me.


----------



## Seity

Diva cup. I've been using it for at least 10 years now.


----------



## Sam292

Moon cup is latex free i believe - its made of silicone x


----------



## Kess

Wantingbbbump said:


> Also this is probably tmi but could someone explain exactly how the whole family cloth thing works?
> Yes I would love to know about this as well!!! Also the cloth sanitary pads My skin gets very sore with pads and I hate tampons. I am going to check into mooncups but I am allergic to latex and most plastic..oh how it sucks to be me.

I use cloth pads - funky ones from Angelpadz. I never got on with the mooncup, though I guess it might fit better now I've had LO. Cloth pads make periods that little bit less unpleasant (the little bit of fun picking a pretty pad each change), and also less painful, and more comfortable in summer too.

I think probably my natural behaviour that shocks people is cloth pads. I also BF, make meeting LO's needs a priority, etc, but since LO is so young at this point people don't say much. I can imagine if I manage to BF till LO is nearer 2y.o. and still bring him into bed with me when he needs it etc, I might get more comments! Got a lot of comments on my homebirth too, though it wasn't entirely natural - I had G&A. Plenty of people told me I was brave when I was planning my homebirth, but tbh I think people who go to hospital are much braver - putting themselves into the hands of Drs and MWs they don't know, in an institution that will want to control you <shudder> and where you're going to feel more pain and likely to have more interventions.


----------



## ellemonkey

Both my elder children need about 3 arms lengths of toilet paper per visit, OH uses a roll to himself a day. That a roll and a half a day. 

Im considering placing a ban on paper for #1's if I could trust them not to flush a wipe, tell the entire world or OH to not think i've gone insane.


----------



## hopeandpray

Oh my goodness what are they doing, eating it! :rofl: tmi but I always use 1 square for front, two for back. What is the point of using half the roll? :wacko:


----------



## Thumper

hopeandpray said:


> Oh my goodness what are they doing, eating it! :rofl: tmi but I always use 1 square for front, two for back. What is the point of using half the roll? :wacko:

LOL I was thinking the same!

I'm def gonna try this.


----------



## Sam292

I am a loo roll monster - I use loads, I like to have a thick barrier between my hand and whatever im wiping! I think its a family trait as my brother once used so much the toiet overflowed when he flushed it!

My MIL and DH are 2 squares each people and she told me to try it when we went round last time, I think she was worried as she had new exciting quilted paper but I still needed a good 5 squares for a wee! I can see im giving tmi now... Anyway, I might start cloth for us too but only for number 1's!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

People definitely think we're weird for wearing Ruby at her age now. Also people were horrified about BLW (not family, because they actually listened to the reasoning, but friends all thought it was weird).

CSP - I'm looking at getting some for after birth, as I can't tolerate the disposable pads, they make me sore and are the size of bricks for some reason. They made a noise when I walked! When my periods come back (I really hope it won't be for aaaages after birth) I will try a mooncup.

Oh and I guess unconditional parenting is extreme for most people, although I'm not sure if that comes under the 'natural' umbrella!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I overheard 2 mums speaking at a playgroup once exclaiming that one of them knew someone who let their baby sleep in their bed! Oh the horror :lol: I was shocked at the time I kept quiet.
It's natural to us but Darwin sleeps in our bed at 22 months old and he doesn't sleep through and I feed him plenty of times a night. It's something I don't share with other people because they would probably think I'm mad and he'd sleep better in his own room especially if we did CIO/CC. No thanks.

We also use cloth nappies/BLW/BW and raising a vegetarian child. IMIL and I nearly came to blows over BLW lol. I've just ordered some cloth sanitary towels from etsy (though my periods haven't returned yet).


----------



## louandivy

I always forget that so many people are horrified by co-sleeping and thinks its really dangerous! Some people must think that I'm a terrible mother because I make no secret of the fact that I have co-slept with Ivy since she was about 2 months. We only do it from about 2am onwards now. I also still breastfeed and babywear, don't think that would be considered extreme though?


----------



## moomin_troll

ive coslept with both my boys from birth. i stopped with my first at 6 months because he didnt like it anymore....altho i did wake up 3am to feed corey to find zane in my bed hahaha i didnt even hear him which worried me as i dont want a squashed corey.

my mum always says im cheating when coreys had a big sleep when hes in bed with me


----------



## louandivy

How is it cheating?! How silly! I actually loove co-sleeping now, for a while I thought that I was really ready to stop but sometimes I actually pick her up when she is asleep and bring her in with me,I just love cuddling into her big squishy arms and legs and she always smells sooo nice :cloud9: Need to cut the cord I think :haha:


----------



## Lilly12

I always get the "you will never get her out of bed when she's older "
Actually they even say that about breastfeeding "you will never get her off the boob"

Durrr


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh said he hated zane in our bed n was always trying to get me to stop. when i did ans zane was in his cot, i came to bed late one night to find oh had bought zane into bed because he missed the cuddles hahaha


----------



## louandivy

Awww that is so sweet! Last week Ivy was crying and I asked Dom to go calm her down. I realised about an hour later that he had been up there in silence for ages so I went to check and found him IN the cot asleep with her cuddled into him! It was so cute that I just left them to it :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

id always find my oh in bed with zane lol 

zane would be napping in his bed n oh went to check on him, i realised he didnt come bk, went looking at they were both fast asleep hahaha

men arent as hard as they make out


----------



## fluffpuffin

My hubby also loves co-sleeping. For her nap they always co-sleep when he looks after her. Hehe, he likes a sneaky nap as well.


----------



## cheese lover

I've started family cloth but so far only for #1's. I used so much toilet paper. I've already noticed a difference in just a couple weeks. I like the feel of it so much better.

I made about 40 cloth wipes for DD and realized that it's really too many for just her so I brought some of them to our bathroom and a little wet bag. I put them in the wash when I wash her diapers. It works really well. 

I also just switched to cloth pads and am considering the diva cup. I can't imagine using cloth diapers and not using cloth myself. If I wipe my daughter's bum with cloth why can't I wipe my own. I just don't have a system for wet wipes in my bathroom yet. When I do I'll probably switch for #2. DH likely will not switch for himself. He has issues with it.


----------



## lizi

louandivy said:


> How is it cheating?! How silly! I actually loove co-sleeping now, for a while I thought that I was really ready to stop but sometimes I actually pick her up when she is asleep and bring her in with me,I just love cuddling into her big squishy arms and legs and she always smells sooo nice :cloud9: Need to cut the cord I think :haha:

awwwwwwww i can see me doing that! i love a cuddle with my little girl :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## JShaw

My most extreme is probably using cloth pads. Once I had my daughter, I found paper/plastic pads too irritating and went on a shopping spree buying cloth on etsy and a few other websites. I found it was addicting similar to buying cloth diapers for my LO's!! lol... So many different cute prints and fabrics... And some of the same shops sell cute diapers and wipes, so I couldn't resist! I also bought my first divacup to use once AF comes back. 

I also co-sleep, do extended breastfeeding, extended rear-facing and buy natural and organic when I can.


----------

